# Machinist Lamp On Magnetic Stand



## Micke S (Jan 4, 2016)

I needed a small and relocatable lamp to the machines in the garage but couldn't find any that was easy enough to the wallet . So I made one from left-overs. These are a cheap magnetic stand and a part from a spot light ramp. The cable got a nylon cover to make it move easily. Total cost : zero dollars and I've got plenty of time now.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice. I've got one of those cheap magnetic stands, supposed to hold an indicator. But it's so flimsy I don't trust it for that. Maybe I'll repurpose it...


----------



## ebgb68 (Jan 5, 2016)

I was just at the supply store and they wanted eighty bucks for that light. Looking around at work we have track lights that take that bulb and some strong magnets. Now to find a a post to hold it . Thanks for the ideas


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jan 9, 2016)

Surprising how much a good light cost.  I need a good zero dollar one.  I prefer to spend money on cutters


Chip


----------

